#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Como limitar banda yotube e netflix uso load balance pfsense urgenteeee

## vitorianetpredial

*

como limitar a banda do yotube e netfliz na hora de pico consome a banda toda*

----------


## Int

Queue nos IPs de origem.

----------


## faelldantas

Acho que se limitar a banda do Youtube e NetfliX, os clientes que estiverem acessando no momento irão reclamar de lentidão nesses serviços (muito usados hj em dia).

Creio que seria mais interessante que você conversasse com o seu fornecedor de link para negociar mais link para que fique com sobra e não tenha gargalos.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Carlosaps

Engraçado querer limitar logo os serviços mais usados pelos clientes.
Vai acabar dando esses clientes pro concorrente.

----------


## filipirocha

Bom Dia brow, dê uma lida na Lei do Marco Civil da Internet antes de querer fazer essa limitação á seus clientes.

----------


## PabloDelfino

também acho interessante limitar um pouco o Netflix.
Ja faço isso com o youtube limitando os pacotes com o nome vídeo, porem com Netflix ainda não consegui.
Recebia constantes reclamações de clientes com internet lenta, quando olhávamos esse mesmo cliente estava com o consumo no máximo! então descobrimos que era o filho que ficava com o youtube aberto direto tocando musicas...
Solução, limitei o youtube! clientes com 2 Mega tem disponível 1,5 mega para youtube e os 500 ficam na sobra para uma melhor navegação. ficou ótimo e as reclamações acabaram.
Agora estou tendo o mesmo problema com o NetFlix!!!

----------

